# I lost Camera lense cap Where can i get one(panasonic FZ 150)?



## pinga123 (Aug 23, 2012)

I know it sounds stupid but i lost my lens camera cap.

Any good place where i can get it?

I have Panasonic FZ 150.

Is lens cap universal or i need to get Panasonic only.

I searched the net and i got one for 12 $ i mean its so expensive considering courier charges.

12$ for a plastic thing. .

Any good source where i can get it cheap.

I don't mind if its not Panasonic one. just it should able to protect the lens thats it.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 23, 2012)

check at your local photo studios.. they might have a idea where to get it.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 23, 2012)

it seems u have a 52mm filter size...then just get any cheap 52mm cap

just get this --> 52MM SAFTEY UV FILTER + LENS CAP NIKON D3000 D3100 D5000 D5100 D40 | eBay


----------

